# Advice on putting speakers in my ceiling?



## bellbound (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd like to install some speakers in my ceiling, though the ceiling is sloped (see pic) http://imgur.com/JDT5i54 and the ceiling is high.

1. Is it a bad idea for any reason to install speakers in a sloped ceiling?
2. Is there a recommended height limit for the front/rear speakers used in a home theater setup?
3. Can anyone recommend some good models to look into?

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In ceiling speakers are the least desirable location to have them but we all have to make compromises to make it work. You will need to use speakers that have amiable tweeters or ones that actually pop out when in use and point at the seating area.
Do you have a budget in mind as in wall/ceiling speakers come at a premium to sound good.


----------



## bellbound (Dec 26, 2011)

I do not have a budget, I have no idea what it will cost for good speakers, though if I'm going to go through the trouble of cutting holes in the ceiling and paying someone to help me run cables, do drywall, etc. I want to make sure I get good ones. Will $200-250 per speaker get good quality?

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, You can look >>here<< this will be a good start and Im sure others will have other good options for you as well.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have goldenear in ceiling speakers. I would strongly consider them.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## AudioPros (Jul 1, 2014)

I recently purchased an excellent wireless in-ceiling speaker with bluetooth capability. Maybe I can be of some assistance. This is a great brand right here and you can definitely place them at whatever angle is needed. I would also suggest in-wall speakers too. They would fit nicely with the in-ceiling ones. Also these would go great with any budget you have and are very high quality. http://www.owi-inc.com/sidemenu/in-ceiling-speakers/


----------



## AudioPros (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry for the double reply... was trying to post a photo of my in-ceiling speakers I installed at my house.


----------



## PlanetZoom (Jul 15, 2013)

I would generally not recommend in-ceiling speakers. I also have a sloped ceiling and have ceiling-mounted speakers. Rather than in-ceiling speakers, what I would do (and did) is to use bookshelf speakers connected to a fully-adjustable (360 degrees) ceiling mount.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

One question nobody has asked is whether this is for whole home audio or for home theater.

What will these speakers be used for?


----------

